# Wooster Sherlock GT - No More?



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Shopping now I just noticed that you can't get the Sherlock GT Extension Poles any more. Few on Amazon, but not on ThePaintStore or even listed on Woosters site. They have the Sherlock with the threaded tip, or the GT Convertable which stores the converting tip in the rear of the handle. I don't know, maybe they still do, but it does not apear that way right now while looking around.

If so I would find that upsetting as the Sherlock GT is one kick-ass strong long lasting pole (2 of mine are over 10 years old & still work like new). Both others suck. Don't like the threaded tip for obvious reasons. The Convertable was a half decent idea but the problem with them is that storing the tip in the handle is bad as I tend to scrape walls often with them in tighter spaces and they can be lost as well. So I never kept them in the handle. So now you just have a longer handle grip with a stiff hole at the end making it less comfortable to use all day. Why not just ship the converting piece with the normal Sherlock GT and allow people to toss it in their box/bag like most probably do anyways? I got two by accident once and asked Wooster for normal handles which they kindy supplied. So I guess that option is still out there.

Anyways I always loved Wooster so had to vent at this possibly bad decision. Guess it would be good for them though as they can now charge $5 more per pole. :blink:


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Those are my favorite too.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Ace Painting said:


> Those are my favorite too.


 You're only an hour away go over there and set them straight.

Cleveland... Was just there last week. Had dinner at the Blue Point Grill. Not bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

The Paint Store

http://www.thepaintstore.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=sherlock+GT&Search.x=0&Search.y=0


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I've only been using the convertibles since I got into the woosters so I'm used to the hole at the end 

I never stored the tips there either, bit of a design flaw I agree, but it really makes no difference to me at this point, I can still paint, and I'm used to it, so it's comfortable.

The only negative for me really is that the grip starts to wear faster where the hole is due to having nothing stopping it from being over-bent.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> The Paint Store
> 
> http://www.thepaintstore.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=sherlock+GT&Search.x=0&Search.y=0


What? Only got the Sherlock and Sherlock Convertable. No Sherlock *GT* _NON_ convertable. World of difference for us OCD paint tool guys.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I think they are going to the convertible and that's all, why would they make two products?


----------

